# Wire spool partly unraveled at the top of Kirschbaums



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

At the very top, just as you enter behind the rocks in the center. It looks like a bunch of tangled wire about the diameter of a phone cord. Not in the main current and easily avoided but its there.

hobie


----------



## liquidchaos (Jul 11, 2005)

no bueno, how much more sh*t can the railroad throw in the river there? It should be a superfund site soon, so... nobody else should go up there. :-D


----------



## jaansdornea (Apr 29, 2008)

looks like its gone now -- atleast we didn't see it.


----------



## crackeryaker (Oct 15, 2003)

Hey, glad to hear that you got up there Jaansdornea, how did it go for you?


----------



## jaansdornea (Apr 29, 2008)

hey there, really fun. Ran it a couple of weeks ago. 
1.) Pyrite is pretty dry and we had a little pile up at the bottom.
2.) gore rapid is fun but seemed bony at bottom (kind of a rough headshot)
3.) got stuck in meat hole of Tunnel, but right sneak is fine and anyone with a boof should be fine on meat as well. I just need to work on mine.


----------



## jaansdornea (Apr 29, 2008)

you want to run it this weekend?


----------

